# chihuahua/pug



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anyone breed these?

I reaaly like both of these types of dogs and have seen online that you can get a cross between the two. Does anyone know of any breeders? 

If anyone keeps these breeds of dogs how do they get along with cats?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

There out there not sure if there in UK ?.I'm sure there some where.There trade name is Chug's:roll:.

Chug, Chugs, Chihuahua Pug Hybrid

Chug's look alot like old school pugs.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

oooh is that the names. I do quite like both breeds of dogs seen a few different pictures of the 2 bred together some look really cute others not so much.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very cute but expect to pay an extortionate price for one as they are so called Hot crosses


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Very cute but expect to pay an extortionate price for one as they are so called Hot crosses


Very true:lol2:.It maybe cheaper to buy a Pug and a Chihuahua over the next couple of year.Then when your ready when you've found homes for exstra possible young.Cross your own Pug and Chuhuahua.You'll have three then:lol2:A Pug,A chihuahua,A Chug.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another silly named cross-breed! Which will carry a ridiculous price tag too!

I have a smooth coated Chihuahua, 8 month old bitch called Lolly. She is great with my 2 Siamese cats. She plays tag with the female cat.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

im expecting to pay quite a bit of money for a breed I want anyway so money not a problem aslong as paper work can be provided. 

Aww at your cat getting along with yours, i have 3 cats and only 1 has met a dog before lol so this should be fun!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't pay more than what a rescue would charge for a crossbreed.

Remember that not all chi x pugs (will not use that stupid name) will be alike, some will look like chis, some will looks like pugs, some will look in between - and the same goes for breed characteristics temperament and energy wise.

It makes much more sense to either adopt a small mongrel (or indeed pure breed) that's matched to your needs or buy from a well respected (eg not in the free ads) breeder. You will pay more but it'll be worth it as they'll have had the relevent health checks, unlike a BYB who churn out these stupid crossbreeds for the money.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

What is the nature of both of these dogs individually? the cross is out the window as it is true I may as well get a mongrel. Ive heard chihuahua's can be snappy is this true?


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

My aunty breeds Pugs and from everything ive seen theyre fun little dogs. Like little clowns really! I cant remember one ever snapping at me even when i was little and a bit OTT.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> My aunty breeds Pugs and from everything ive seen theyre fun little dogs. Like little clowns really! I cant remember one ever snapping at me even when i was little and a bit OTT.


does she still breed them now? is she in dundee?


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Im not sure if she still breeds them now, she still shows them i know that much. 
I can find out for you though, although it may take a week or so to get hold of her. lol 
Last i knew she was still in Dundee anyhoo, doubt she's moved.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

daikenkai said:


> Im not sure if she still breeds them now, she still shows them i know that much.
> I can find out for you though, although it may take a week or so to get hold of her. lol
> Last i knew she was still in Dundee anyhoo, doubt she's moved.


I keep 5 chihuahuas i just love them
One is a old male that i rehomed and got addicted to them
I have had 3 litters.
Chihuahuas are brilliant dogs


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Snappy little dogs are only snappy because their owners let them off their bad behaviour as it's "cute" in miniature. If they had a dane being cheeky with them they wouldn't let it slide, so as long as you train your dog well, it shouldn't be snappy.

Of course, genetics comes into it somewhat, only get a dog from parents with excellent temperament and health - make sure they have had the relevent testing etc.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Yeah Chis are nice little dogs too. Ive known a few people to have them though and treat them like kids, which end up in snappy little blighters. 
Then again the responsible Chi owners have lovely, loyal and easy to train doggies. 
But i think i still love Pugs more since i was brought up around them. Although never had the desire to own one for some reason. lol


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> I keep 5 chihuahuas i just love them
> One is a old male that i rehomed and got addicted to them
> I have had 3 litters.
> Chihuahuas are brilliant dogs


I bet when they are born they are tiny!! I would love to own a dog and as I am moving home I will be allowed to have one just a little one though and I really love chi's but my partner wants a pug or a french bull dog lol so its a toss up!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

French bulldogs aren't 'little' dogs really. 
Boston terriers look a bit like them but are a lot smaller.

I have a little min pin and he's a bugger, in a good wayr eally though, because his previous owner let him get away with murder.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

If you have the money I would buy one or the other then. If you go on the KC club website you should be able to find a breeder local to you.

People breeding and selling these are nothing more then BYB in it for the money. And by buying one your just encouraging people like them to breed. Even when there just arent the homes for them all. I have seen a fair few of these pug crosses in rescue.

You also have to take into account the health issues one of these dogs may have due to the pugs squished face and the actual cross.

You wont get any paperwork for one of these dogs unless they have started doing paperwork for crossed breed dogs now..lol

I have a Chi and its not all about how they are treated, most small dogs suffer from small dog syndrome..lol


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

My great nan had 4 chihuahua's and they were the most friendly dog's in the world. Very cute and so loyal. I have a jack russell x chihuahua, got him as a birthday present. Wanted a pure chihuahua but saw him advertised and the rest is history. He is tiny, and has the biggest personality in between the size of a jack russell and a chihuahua, colouring of a chi and face of a jack russell perfect , was not expensive so as we had saved up £1200 for a chihuahua we put that money away from any vet treatment's should there be an emergency. I highly recommend chihuahua's they are the most brilliant little critters :flrt:


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

You may find one of the crosses at an animal shelter:whistling2:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

I was the same didn't know which one to choose. I read up on both breeds and I have got to say the pug's personality/temprement won. I now have a pug and it's the best choice I've made and now I'm after another. Pugs are also great with other pets too.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

well I would love a pug! but have got a chi cross (possibly dash), she is about ten months old and is such a sweetie! she's great with the cats, although two of them aren't into chase games one cat is and they play and kiss eachother, and sleep together sometimes too. She's very intelligent.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chihuahuas are great little dogs. You only get trouble when people do not allow them to be dogs. The molly-coddling, constant picking up, the dressing up of, etc, all contribute to the Chihuahuas that are seen on TV with behaviour problems.

My Chihuahua bitch Lolly is treated just like my Jack Russell terrier & my Boston Terrier. She walks round the park, she greets people nicely, she acts like a dog should.


----------

